
Apple loses legal battle with Swatch, this time over ‘one more thing’ trademark - sahin-boydas
https://9to5mac.com/2019/04/20/apple-swatch-one-more-thing-trademark/
======
hu3
> Apple has failed in its quest to stop Swatch from using the phrase “one more
> thing” in Australia.

Ridiculous that it's possible to even attempt such thing.

------
imandride
This is the kind of thing that made me decide to no longer purchase Apple
products.

~~~
buzzerbetrayed
What products do you purchase instead? Certainly not Google, Microsoft, or
Amazon I hope. Because they all do this sort of thing.

~~~
imandride
I purchase Surface products now. I rarely see them using litigation like this
anymore.

